
Scott and Scurvy (2010) - Pete_D
http://idlewords.com/2010/03/scott_and_scurvy.htm
======
AdeptusAquinas
Great article :) Particularly the summary where the author asks whether issues
we have now might be similarly due to ignorance that we will condemn in 60
years.

------
cardiffspaceman
The article doesn't mention the "other" South Pole explorer who worried about
scurvy, but prevented it. Roald Amundsen arranged for seal meat and a version
of pemmican that had vegatables and oatmeal[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amundsen%27s_South_Pole_expedi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amundsen%27s_South_Pole_expedition#Transport,_equipment_and_supplies)

------
toolslive
The whole "Scurvy has been conquered ever since the Lind experiment" is a
rather (English) biased view. Other cures/preventions were known way earlier.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochlearia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochlearia)

being one of them

------
js2
Stop reading the comments here and go read the article. It’s about a 20 minute
read and is well worth it.

------
miguelrochefort
Turns out Vitamin C is not even necessary. If all you eat is fresh meat, you
won't have scurvy.

~~~
cptroot
The article mentions that this is because fresh meat contains enough Vitamin C
to prevent deficiency.

~~~
miguelrochefort
It's because of collagen in meat.

~~~
adrianN
No it's not. Dietary collagen in broken down by the digestive system just like
other protein.

~~~
miguelrochefort
The role of vitamin C in collagen synthesis is to oxydize lysine and proline.
If you already consume enough hydroxylysine and hydroxyproline, which can be
found in collagen, then you don't need the vitamin C.

